# دراسة فى خيمة الاجتماع



## milad hanna (2 أبريل 2011)

دراسة فى خيمة الاجتماع  
سفر الخروج من الاصحاح الخامس والعشرون حتى النهاية  ) 
المراجع   1- دراسات فى سفر الخروج ( اسبورتنج )  
2- ثيئوتوكس  (بيت التكريس )  
3- دراسات فى خيمة الاجتماع  ( للدكتور راغب عبد النور بالكلية الاكليريكية ومجلة الكرازة )  
4- تابوت العهد ( القمص باخوم عبد المسيح بالمنصورة  )  5- الابصلمودية السنوية وخاصة ثيئوتوكية الاحد 
خروف الفصح  
------------- 
ان الفصح اساس التاريخ الروحى لاسرائيل كافة وبه اعلن الله ان الفداء بالدم هو الاساس الواحد الفريد لمعاملاته مع البشر . وعلى هذا الاساس اعلن الله لذاته فى سكناه وسط شعبه  
مقدمة لموضوع خيمة الاجتماع  
-------------------------- 
اهتم الله بتسجيل تفصيلات خيمة الاجتماع  اكثر من اهتمامه بتسجيل تفصيلات خلق العالمين ( 16 اصحاح من سفر الخروج فى شرح الخيمة بينما نجد ان الوحى  قد اكتى باقل من اصحاحين فى بداءة سفر التكوين لتخبيرنا عن عمل الخليقة العظيم  ) هذا كله يقودنا ويشوقنا الى معرفة اهمية خيمة الاجتماع    
اولا الخيمة والتجسد  
------------------------- 
+كانت الخيمة رمزا لشخص الرب يسوع المسيح الله الظاهر فى الجسد فيقول لموسى النبى ( لاسكن وسطهم ) واستعملت فى العهد الجديد   
يوحنا 2 : 16 ،21  
وقال لباعة الحمام ارفعوا هذه من ههنا لا تجعلوا بيت ابى بيت تجارة واما هو فكان يقول عن هيكل جسده  
عبرانيين 9 : 11 .24  
واما المسيح وهو قد جاء رئيس كهنة للخيرات العتيدة فبالمسكن الاعظم والاكمل غير المصنوع بيد اى الذى ليس من هذه الخليقة لان المسيح لم يدخل الى اقداس مصنوعة بيد اشباه الحقيقية  بل الى السماء عينها ليظهر الان امام وجه الله لاجلنا  
كولوسى 2 : 17  
التى هى ظل الامور العتيدة واما الجسد للمسيح  
تامل خاص  
----------------- 
الرب الاله صاحب الفضل للسعى نحو الناس والسكنى بينهم حين كان الناس يسكنون خياما سكن الرب وسطهم فى خيمة وحين ارتعت قصور الناس شامخة سكن الرب وسطهم ى هيكل سليمان واخيرا صار فى الهيئة كانسان عاش بيننا مجربا ى كل شيء مثلنا فيما عدا الخطية   
+ خيمة الاجتماع هى احدى وسائل الظهور الالهى كما ذكر فى (عبرانيين 1 : - 2 ) الله بعد ما كلم الاباء بالانبياء قديما بانواع وطرق كثيرة كلمنا فى هذه الايام الاخيرة ى ابنه الذى جعله وارثا لكل شىء الذى بهايضا عمل العالمين  
خمس ظهورات للرب ى العهد القديم   
--------------------------------------- 
+ظهر لموسى ى العليقة  
+ ظهر لموسى على جبل سيناء وكتب له الوصايا العشرة  
+ظهر لسليمان الحكيم فى حلم حيث طلب منه الحكمة  
+ ظهر ليعقوب   
+ ظهر لابراهيم فى هيئة انسان ووعده بابنه اسحق  
+ ظهر مع الفتية الثلاثة فى اتون النار   
        +  قصد الله من خيمة الاجتماع ليس فقط خلاص الشعب بل ان يقربهم اليه فكان مقدسه فى    
أ‌-	الخيمة بالبرية  ( عبرانيين  8 : 5 ) الذين يخدمون شبه السمويات وظلها كما اوحى الى موسى وهو مزمع ان يصنع المسكن . لانه قال انظر ان تصنع  كل شىء حسب المثال الذى اظهر لك فى الجبل  
ب‌-	الهيكل عند اقامة المملكة  ( ملوك الاول 8 : 11 ) ولم يستطع الكهنة ان يقفوا للخدمة بسبب السحاب لان مجد الرب ملا بيت الرب   
ج- الان فى الكنيسة ( عبرانيين 2 : 12 ) قائلا اخبر باسمك اخوتى وفى وسط الكنيسة اسبحك  
د- وفى المؤمنين انفسهم ( افسس 2 : 22 ) الذى يه انتم ايضا مبنيون معا مسكنا لله فى الروح  
رؤيا 21 : 3 ) وسمعت صوتا عظيما من السماء قائلا هوذا مسكن الله مع الناس وهو سيسكن معهم وهم يكمنون له شعبا  والله نفسه يكون معهم الها لهم  
( عبرانيين 3 : 6 ) واما المسيح فكابن على بيته وبيته نحن ان تمسكنا بثقة الرجاء وافتخار ه ثابتة الى النهاية    
ثانيا : - الصليب الرابض  
------------------------- 
انظر الرسم المقابل للتعرف على مكونات خيمة الاجتماع  ولا شك ان كل قطعة منها تحتاج الى دراسة مستقلة لكن قبل ذلك يشد انتباهنا حرص ربنا حين وضع ترتيب هذه الخيمة ان يكون الصليب فيها واضح المعالم  
دراسة فى خيمة الاجتماع  
سفر الخروج من الاصحاح الخامس والعشرون حتى النهاية  ) 
المراجع   1- دراسات فى سفر الخروج ( اسبورتنج )  
2- ثيئوتوكس  (بيت التكريس )  
3- دراسات فى خيمة الاجتماع  ( للدكتور راغب عبد النور بالكلية الاكليريكية ومجلة الكرازة )  
4- تابوت العهد ( القمص باخوم عبد المسيح بالمنصورة  )  5- الابصلمودية السنوية وخاصة ثيئوتوكية الاحد 
خروف الفصح  
------------- 
ان الفصح اساس التاريخ الروحى لاسرائيل كافة وبه اعلن الله ان الفداء بالدم هو الاساس الواحد الفريد لمعاملاته مع البشر . وعلى هذا الاساس اعلن الله لذاته فى سكناه وسط شعبه  
مقدمة لموضوع خيمة الاجتماع  
-------------------------- 
اهتم الله بتسجيل تفصيلات خيمة الاجتماع  اكثر من اهتمامه بتسجيل تفصيلات خلق العالمين ( 16 اصحاح من سفر الخروج فى شرح الخيمة بينما نجد ان الوحى  قد اكتى باقل من اصحاحين فى بداءة سفر التكوين لتخبيرنا عن عمل الخليقة العظيم  ) هذا كله يقودنا ويشوقنا الى معرفة اهمية خيمة الاجتماع    
اولا الخيمة والتجسد  
------------------------- 
+كانت الخيمة رمزا لشخص الرب يسوع المسيح الله الظاهر فى الجسد فيقول لموسى النبى ( لاسكن وسطهم ) واستعملت فى العهد الجديد   
يوحنا 2 : 16 ،21  
وقال لباعة الحمام ارفعوا هذه من ههنا لا تجعلوا بيت ابى بيت تجارة واما هو فكان يقول عن هيكل جسده  
عبرانيين 9 : 11 .24  
واما المسيح وهو قد جاء رئيس كهنة للخيرات العتيدة فبالمسكن الاعظم والاكمل غير المصنوع بيد اى الذى ليس من هذه الخليقة لان المسيح لم يدخل الى اقداس مصنوعة بيد اشباه الحقيقية  بل الى السماء عينها ليظهر الان امام وجه الله لاجلنا  
كولوسى 2 : 17  
التى هى ظل الامور العتيدة واما الجسد للمسيح  
تامل خاص  
----------------- 
الرب الاله صاحب الفضل للسعى نحو الناس والسكنى بينهم حين كان الناس يسكنون خياما سكن الرب وسطهم فى خيمة وحين ارتعت قصور الناس شامخة سكن الرب وسطهم ى هيكل سليمان واخيرا صار فى الهيئة كانسان عاش بيننا مجربا ى كل شيء مثلنا فيما عدا الخطية   
+ خيمة الاجتماع هى احدى وسائل الظهور الالهى كما ذكر فى (عبرانيين 1 : - 2 ) الله بعد ما كلم الاباء بالانبياء قديما بانواع وطرق كثيرة كلمنا فى هذه الايام الاخيرة ى ابنه الذى جعله وارثا لكل شىء الذى بهايضا عمل العالمين  
خمس ظهورات للرب ى العهد القديم   
--------------------------------------- 
+ظهر لموسى ى العليقة  
+ ظهر لموسى على جبل سيناء وكتب له الوصايا العشرة  
+ظهر لسليمان الحكيم فى حلم حيث طلب منه الحكمة  
+ ظهر ليعقوب   
+ ظهر لابراهيم فى هيئة انسان ووعده بابنه اسحق  
+ ظهر مع الفتية الثلاثة فى اتون النار   
        +  قصد الله من خيمة الاجتماع ليس فقط خلاص الشعب بل ان يقربهم اليه فكان مقدسه فى    
ت‌-	الخيمة بالبرية  ( عبرانيين  8 : 5 ) الذين يخدمون شبه السمويات وظلها كما اوحى الى موسى وهو مزمع ان يصنع المسكن . لانه قال انظر ان تصنع  كل شىء حسب المثال الذى اظهر لك فى الجبل  
ث‌-	الهيكل عند اقامة المملكة  ( ملوك الاول 8 : 11 ) ولم يستطع الكهنة ان يقفوا للخدمة بسبب السحاب لان مجد الرب ملا بيت الرب   
ج- الان فى الكنيسة ( عبرانيين 2 : 12 ) قائلا اخبر باسمك اخوتى وفى وسط الكنيسة اسبحك  
د- وفى المؤمنين انفسهم ( افسس 2 : 22 ) الذى يه انتم ايضا مبنيون معا مسكنا لله فى الروح  
رؤيا 21 : 3 ) وسمعت صوتا عظيما من السماء قائلا هوذا مسكن الله مع الناس وهو سيسكن معهم وهم يكمنون له شعبا  والله نفسه يكون معهم الها لهم  
( عبرانيين 3 : 6 ) واما المسيح فكابن على بيته وبيته نحن ان تمسكنا بثقة الرجاء وافتخار ه ثابتة الى النهاية    
ثانيا : - الصليب الرابض  
------------------------- 
انظر الرسم المقابل للتعرف على مكونات خيمة الاجتماع  ولا شك ان كل قطعة منها تحتاج الى دراسة مستقلة لكن قبل ذلك يشد انتباهنا حرص ربنا حين وضع ترتيب هذه الخيمة ان يكون الصليب فيها واضح المعالم  
+ - اوجه الارتباط بين سلم يعقوب وخيمة الاجتماع والعذراء مريم والصليب هى ان السلم يشير الى العذراء مريم لان ملائكة الله كانت هابطة وصاعدة عليه من السماء والملائكةهنا تشير الى السيد المسيح حيث انه بواسطة العذراء نزل من السماء وتجسد اخذا صورة عبد ثم عاش كانسان قير وصلب ودفن ثم قام وصعد الى السماء ووجه التشابه بين السلم والعذراء والخيمة انه كما نزل المسيح فى العذراء ايضا نزل الله حالا بروحه فى خيمة الاجتماع  -- اما الصليب فان وضع اثاث خيمة الاجتماع  نفسه يصنع علامة الصليب ثم ان الذبائح التى كان يقوم بها الكاهن كانت تشير الى موت يسوع على الصليب  
+- وليس احدصعد الا الذى نزل من السماء ابن الانسان الذى هو فى السماء  ( يوحنا 3 : 13 )  
تامل  
----- 
كما ان التجسد كان حتمية الهية  فالصليب كان ايضا حتمية لكى يعطى للتجسد عاليته  
+- كان نتيجة جهل جماعة بنى اسرائيل بوجود معالم الصليب فى خيمة الاجتماع  انهم لم يعرفوا القصد الالهى من تجسد المسيح حتى انهم ظنوا ان المسيح لن ياتى لكى يموت وانما ليقيم لهم ملك ارضى ويتخلصوا من الاستعمار الرومانى ونتيجة ذلك كله انهم لم يعرفوا يسوع الحقيقى فصلبوه وكان دمه عليهم وعلى اولادهم  
+- ( حين ارتفع صليب الجلجثة اصبح بديلا  امجد وارفع من خيمة الاجتماع وكل مكوناتها وهيكل سليمان بكل اروقته واستطاع ان يفك اسرارها لكى يكشف ان هذه المنشات لم تكن لتزيد عن التمهيد والاعداد للعمل العظيم فى صليب ابن الله )  
حيث ان خيمة الاجتماع وهيكل سليمان تشير الى الى نزول الله الابن  فى وسط شعبه  كما ان مكوناتهما تدل  حتمية موت يسوع على عود الصليب وكل الذبائح  التى سك دمها وكل الرموز التى كانت موجودة الغيت بوجود المرموز اليه – يسوع المسيح الذى سفك دمه على عود الصليب من خطايا ابشر  ------
كل ما انطوى عليه الصليب من معانى وبركات نستطيع ان نستخلص بعضها او كلها من خلال دراستنا  للقطع المكونة لصليب خيمة الاجتماع بمشيئة الرب  
       الخيمة والهيكل  
------------------------ 
مقدمة  
------------- 
لعل الخيمة بالنظر الى صغر حجمها تعتبر البناء الذى لا مثيل له من حيث كثرة تكاليفه قد استخدم فى بنائها من الذهب ما تزيد قيمته على 160 الفا من الجنيهات الذهبية  ومن الفضة 34 الفا من الجنيهات  - هذا الى جانب  كميات من البوص ( الكتان ) والاحجار الكريمة والاطياب النادرة والزيت والاسمانجونى والارجوان  والقرمز ولقد قدر وزن الضة باربعة اطنان مع ان هذا البناء الصغير ( الذى يشمل القدس وقدس الاقداس ) لا يزيد طوله على ثلاثين ذراعا ( حوالى 16 م  ونصف ) وعرضه على عشر اذرع ( حوالى 5 امتار ونصف ) بلغت قيمته حوالى مئتى الف من الجنيهات   
وهذا التقدير على اساس سعر منخفض  من الذهب ولكن ى ايامنا هذه يبلغ التقدير رقما اضخم بكثير – اما طول خيمة الاجتماع كلها مئة ذراع ( حوالى 54 مترا ) وعرضها خمسون ذراعا  ( حوالى 27 مترا ) انظر ( خروج 25 )     
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------ 
مزمور 132  -- اشواق داود نحو بناء بيت للرب      اذكر يارب داود كل ذله كي حلف للرب نذر لعزيز يعقوب لا ادخل خيمة بيتى  لا اصعد على سرير راشى لا اعطى وسنا لعينى ولا نوما لاجفانى او اوجد مقاما للرب مسكنا لعزيز يعقوب هوذا قد سمعنا به فى افراته وجدناه ى حقول الوعر لندخل الى مساكنه لنسجد عند موطىء قدميه   
قم يارب الى راحتك انت وتابوت عهدك – كهنتك يلبسون البر واتقباؤك  يهتفون من اجل داود عبدك لا ترد وجه مسيحك  - اقسم الرب لداود بالحق  لا يرجع عنه من ثمرة بطنك اجعل على كرسيك – ان حفظ بنوك عهدى وشهاداتى التى اعلمهم اياها فبنوهم ايضا الى الابد يجلسون على كرسيك – لان الرب قد اختار صهيون اشتهاها مسكنا له – هذه هى راحتى الى الابد ههنا اسكن لانى اشتهيتها – طعامها ابارك بركة مساكينها اشبع خبزا   
كهنتها البس خلاصا واتقياؤها يهتفون هتافا – هناك انبت قرنا لداود رتبت سراجا لمسيحى – اعداءه البس خزيا   
وعليه يزهر اكليله  
س- من اتت كل مواد البناء هذه  
------------------------------------ 
+ جمعها موسى من الشعب  كما جاء فى (خروج 35 من 4 الى اخره )  
+ جمعها داود كما جاء فى اخبار الايام 23 : 14 ( هانذا فى مذلتى هيات  لبيت الرب ذهبا مئة الف وزنة وفضة الف الف وزنة ونحاسا وحديدا بلا وزن لانه كثير وقد هيات خشبا وحجارة قتزيد عليها  ( اخبار الايام 29 : 4 ) ثلاثة الاف وزنة ذهب من ذهب اوفير وسبعة الاف وزنة فضة مصفاة لاجل تغشية حيطان البيوت  
+- اخبار الايام 2 : 15 , 16 ) والان الحنطة والشعير والزيت والخمر التى ذكرها سيدى فليرسلها لعبيده ونحن نقطع خشبا من لبنان حسب كل احتاجك وناتى به اليك ارماثا على البحر الى يافا وانت تصعده الى اورشليم  
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
تامل 
------ 
ولكن من انا ومن هو شعبى حتى نستطيع ان ننتدب هكذا لان منك الجميع ومن يدك اعطيناك ( 1 اخبار 29 : 14 )  
شاكرين كل حين على كل شيء فى اسم ربنا يسوع المسيح لله والاب  ( افسس 5 : 20 )  
وكل ما عملتم بقول او فعل فاعملوا الكل باسم الرب يسوع شاكرين الله والاب به ( كولوسى 3 : 17 )  
التامل 
----------------- 
نشكرك يا اهنا المحب من اجل كل الهبات التى تهبنا اياها فكل ما هو لنا ان كان قليلا او كثير فهو منك ونشكرك يارب لان هناك كثيرون يشتهون ان يكونوا فيما ,نحن فيه وان كنا نعطيك يارب مما لدينا فنحن نعطيك مما هو لك فنشكرك  يارب من اجل ما تنعم به علينا ونشكرك لانك تقبل عطايانا المتواضعة  
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
ملحوظة  
------------- 
بلغت تكلفة بناء هيكل سليمان من الذهب والفضة والنحاس والحديد والحجارة الكريمة بما يساوى الان ما يزيد على الفى مليون جنيه  ( اعطنا يارب ان نشارك فى عمل الرب من مالنا وجهدنا ووقتنا ) 1 (اخبار الايام 28 ) 
الارملة التى القت فلسيها ( كل معيشتها ) تشجعنا الان فى نهاية التدبير الحاضر على خدمة الرب بكل نشاط والرب لا يبقى مدينا لا حد وليس هو بظالم حتى ينسى تعب المحبة الذى يبذل لاجل اسمه  ( يارب مهما قدمنا لك من مالنا فستتفاضل عطايانا امام تقدمة هذه الارملة العظيمة فاعن ضعفاتى وقوتى )  
+ تعب داود فى تجهيز الهيكل وحصل ابنه على المكافاة بانه نسب الهيكل باسمه تامل فى اسلوب الله فى الخدمة فهو يدعو الناس لكى يبذلوا من اجله بغير انتظار للمكفاة  ( علمنى يارب ان اخدمك من اجل مجد اسمك وليس من اجل كرامة او مكفاة من البشر )   
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------ 
انشطة 
------ 
قدم الخدمة بقدر مواهبك وامكانياتك عملا كان او تقديمات فالخادم لا يعرف التعطل او الشلل ولا يستهين بما تقدم من خدمة  
+ اشترك فى العمل فى الكنيسة دون ان يحثك احدا او يجبرك على العطاء  
+ ارسم شكلا تخطيطا لكنيسة على طراز قبطى ارثوذكسى واخر لخيمة  الاجتماع مبينا كيف تحققت  رموزالخيمة فى الكنيسة  
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------ 
الخيمة والهيكل                                                                                        رموز المواد  
---------------------                                                                           ----------------------- 
مقدمة 
--------------- 
سواء للخيمة او الهيكل حدد الرب بنفسه الرسم والمواد والالوان اذ قال لموسى ( بحسب جميع ما انا اريك من مثال المسكن ومثال جميع انيته تصنعون  ( خروج 25 : 9 ) وامتثل الشعب لهذاالرسم الالهى وعندما تم المسكن  ( نظر موسى جميع العمل واذا هم صنعوه كما امر الرب ( خروج 39 : 43 ) واما عن الهيكل فقال داود لابنه سليمات ( قد افهمنى الرب كل ذلك بالكتابة بيده على كل اشغال المثال ( اخبار الاولى 28 : 19 ) فلم يترك شيئا  لمشيئة ابنه  الشاب ولم يكن اختيار الرب للمواد  والالوان هباء بل تتكشف  حكمته العلوية حينما نستدل رموز هذه المواد  
اولا الذهب : -  
--------------- 
رمزا الى اللاهوت عندما يشير الكلام الى المسيح لذلك هى ذهبا نقيبا ورمزا الى البر الالهى فيما يتعلق بالارتباط مع البشر  
ثانيا  الفضة  
--------------- 
رمزالى الرب يسوع فى فداء وكفارته  
اكمل : علاما يشير نصف  شاقل  الفضة عن كل ذكر من عشرين سنة فصاعدا ( نصف الشاقل  = خمسة قروش ونصف  تقريبا ) تشير للكفارة والفداء  
( اخبار الايام الثانى 35 : 6 ) واذبحوا الفصح وتقدسوا واعدوا اخوتكم ليعملوا حسب كلام الرب عن يد موسى ( عدد 18 : 15 – 16 ) عالمين انكم افتديتم  لا باشياء تفنى بفضة او ذهب من سيرتكم الباطلة التى تقلدتموها من الاباء ( بطرس الاولى 1 : 18 )  
ثالثا : النحاس : رمز الى الرب بسوع كمن احتمل دينونة الاب للخطية على الصليب اى الى البر بحسب مطاليب الله من الانسان  وفى ( رؤيا 1 : 15 , 16 ) يصف يوحنا الرسول مظهر الرب القضائى قائلا  ( ورجلاه شبه النحاس النقى كانهما محميتان فى اتون وصوته كصوت مياه كثيرة ومعه فى يده اليمنى سبعة كواكب وسيف ماضى ذو حدين يخرج من فمه ووجهه كالشمس وهى تضيء فى قوتها )  
+ خشب السنط  
------------------ 
رمز الى الطبيعة الانسانية للرب يسوع  . لان السنط شجر البرية   
+ خامسا : البوص  اى الكتان الابيض النقى رمزا الى نقاوة ناسوت  ربنا يسوع  القدوس ورمز الى عمل الروح القدس فى حياة المؤمنين   
( رؤيا 19 : 8 ) واعطيت ان تلبس بزا نقيا بهيا لان البز هو تبررات القديسين  
سادسا : الاسمانجونى  ( وهو اللون السماوى ويرمز الى الرب يسوع السماوى   
يوحنا 3 : 13 ) ليس احد صعد الى السماء الا الذى نزل من السماء ابن الانسان الذى هو فى السماء  
كرنثوس الاولى 15 : 47 – 48 ) الانسان الاول من الارض ترابى الانسان الثانى الرب من السماء وكما هو الترابى هكذا الترابيون ايضا وكما هو السماوى هكذا السماويون ايضا  
سابعا : الارجوان : رمز الى مجد الرب يسوع كملك الملوك ورب الارباب اذ انه لباس الملوك   
( يوحنا 19 : 2 ) وضفر العسكر اكليلا من شوك ووضعوه على راسه والبسوه ثوب ارجوان  
( مزمور 72 : 11 ) ويسجد له كل الملوك – كل الامم تتعبد له  
رؤيا 19 : 1 ) وبعد هذا سمعت صوتا عظيما من جمع كثير فى السماء قائلا هللويا الخلاص  والمجد والكرامة والقدرة للرب الهنا   
الخيمة والهيكل                                                                                   تابع رموز المواد 
-------------------                                                                             -----------------------  
لم يكن اختيار الرب للمواد والالوان هباءا وبدون حكم بل تنكشف حكمته العلوية حينما نتابع رموز المواد المستعملة فى البناء   
ثامنا : القرمز  
--------------  
اشار الى تضحية الرب يسوع وسفك  دمه على الصليب  
يشوع 2 : 18 -21 ) هوذا نحن ناتى الى الارض فاربطى هذا الحبل من خيوط القرمز ى الكوة التى انزلتنا منها واجمعى اليك فى البيت اباك وامك  واخوتك وسائر بيت ابيك –فقالت هو هكذا حسب كلا مكا – وصرفتهما ذهبا وربطت جبل القرمز فى الكوة  
ويرمز الى مجد المسيح كملك اسرائيل لان القرمز كان لباس ملوك اسرائيل  
س‌-	لماذا البس العسكر الرب يسوع رداء قرمزيا ؟    
+- متى 27 : 28 -29 ) فعروه والبسوه  رداء قرمزيا وضفروا اكليلا من شوك ووضعوه على راسه  
وقصبة فى يمينه وكانوا يجثون قدامه ويستهزئون به قائلين السلام يا ملك اليهود   
تامل 
------ 
الاسمانجونى والارجوان يعطى الخيمة جمالا واما القرمز فهو الاساس الذى تبنى عليه الخيمة حيث يجتمع الله بشعبه   
+- نحن نعلم يارب كم انت عظيما وهذا ليس عجيبا فانت الازلى الابدى وخالق الكون ولكن اعظم من كل هذا فداؤك العجيب وتواضعك العظيم الذى به خلصت البشرية من الموت الابدى وصالحت به الارضيين مع السمائيين . فما اعظم عطيتك يارب وما اقل ايماننا فارحمنا واعن ضعفاتنا  
+- تاسعا : شعر المعز  : 
-------------------------- 
اى غطاء لا جمال له . فى حين جمال الخيمة كله فى داخلها   
تامل  
--------------- 
زكريا 13 : 4  ) ويكون فى ذلك اليوم ان الانبياء يخزون كل واحد من رؤياه اذا تنبا ولايلبسون ثوب شعر لاجل الغش  
( ملوك الثانى 1 : 8 ) فقالو له انه رجل اشعر متنطق بمنطقة  من جلد على حقويه . فقال هو ايليا  التشبى  
+- يارب كثيرون هم مثل القبور مزينون من الخارج اما من الداخل فعظام رميم فاجعل يارب زينتنا فى داخلنا حيث الجوهر وحيث الاصل  وحيث القلب فمن فضلة القلب يتكلم اللسان ولا استطيع ذلك بمفردى ولكن استطيع كل شيء بالمسيح  الذى يقوينى  
عاشرا جلود الكباش المحمرة :-  
-----------------------------------  
اى المصبوغة باللون الاحمر . كان الكبش يقدم كذ1بيحة لتقديس الكهنة وكان يدعى كبش الملىء او كبش التقديس   
خروج 29 : 26 ) ثم تاخذ القص من كبش الملء الذى لهرون وتردده ترديدا امام الرب يكون لك نصيبا   
سؤال    الى ماذا يشير صبغ الكبش  باللون الاحمر ----   ( الى الطاعة حتى الصليب   )  
ج- فيلبى 2 : 8 ) اطاع حتى الموت  موت الصليب   
حادى عشر : - جلود التخش 
------------------------------  هى جلود شديدة الاحتمال والمقاومة كانت تستعمل كزقاية لمحتويات الخيمة وهى كرمز الى الرب يسوع فى شدته وفى التمسك بالحق والسير بعزيمة فى طريق الصليب   
ثانى عشر : الخبز : 
--------------------------    وهو رمز الى الرب يسوع  
يوحنا 6 : 22 , 35 ) وى الغد لما راى الجمع الذين  كانوا واقفين ى عبر البحر انه لم تكن هناك سفينة اخرى سوى واحدة وهى تلك التى دخلها تلاميذه وان يسوع لم يدخل السينة مع تلاميذه بل مضى تلاميذه وحدهم , قال لهم يسوع انا هو خبز الحياة من يقبل الى فلا يجوع ومن يؤمن بى فلا يعطش ابدا  
ثالث عشر الزيت :- 
----------------------  رمزا الى الروح القدس الذى مسح وامتلا الرب يسوع  

عبرانيين  1   : 9 ) احببت البر وابغضت الاثم من اجل ذلك مسحك الله الهك بزيت الابتهاج اكثر من شركائك   
رابع عشر  الاطياب     : وهى تشير الى الرب يسوع فى نعمته وفى جماله الادبى    
---------------------- 
مزمور 45 : 8 ) كل ثيابك مر وعود وسليخة من قصور العاج سرتك الاوتار   
بعض انواع الاطياب ( خروج 30 : 23 ) وانت تاخذ لك افخر الاطياب مرا قاطرا خمس مئة شاقل وقرفة عطرة نصف ذلك مئتين وخمسين وقصب الذريرة مئتين وخمسين  
خامس عشر الاعطار :-  
----------------------------   تشير الى الرب يسوع فى كمالاته المتنوعة التى ظهرت فى حياته فوق الارض وعلى الصليب  
( افسس 5 : 2 )   واسلكوا فى المحبة كما احبنا المسيح ايضا واسلم نفسه لاجلنا قرباناوذبيحة لله رائحة طيبة ) وهو يملا السماء الان بخور شفاعته المعطرة   

سادسا عشر حجارة الجزع وحجارة الترصيع :-   
----------------------------------------------  تشير الى امجاد واستحقاقت الرب يسوع المتنوعة منعكسة على قدسية   
تامل 
--------------  حجارة ترصيع الرداء والصدرة تشير الى المفديين كما يرون على كتفى المسيح فى الاقداس   
+ يارب لقد زينت صدور الكهنة ى العهد القديم باحجار كريمة بعدد اسباط اسرائيل اشارة الى المفديين على كتفيك فى الاقداس ولم لا يارب فهم ملكك مرتين المرة الاولى حينما خلقتهم والمرة الثانية حينما اتديتهم فاجعلنى يارب واحد منهم فنكون مستحقين فى يوم مجيئك ان نسمع منك تعالو الى يا مبارك ابى رثوا الملكوت المعد لكم امين   
6 – المذبح النحاس ( مذبح المحرقة  ) 
------------------------------------------- 
قراءات 
---------------- 
خروج 27 : 1 – 8   )  وتصنع المذبح من خشب السنط . طوله خمس اذرع وعرضه خمس اذرع مربعا يكون المذبح وارتفاعه ثلث اذرع وتصنع قرونه على زواياه الاربع منه تكون قرونه وتغشيه بنحاس وتصنع قدوره لرع رماده ورفوشه ومراكنه ومناشله ومجامره جميع انيته تصنعها من نحاس وتصنع له شباكه صنعة الشبكة من نحاس وتصنع على الشبكة اربع حلقات من نحاس على اربعة اطرافه وتجعلها تحت حاجب المذبح من اسل وتكون الشبكة الى نصف المذبح وتصنع عصوين للمذبح عصوين من خشب السنط وتغشيمها بنحاس وتدخل عصواه فى الحلقات فتكون  العصوان على جانبى المذبح حينما يحمل  مجوفا تصنعه من الواح كما اظهر لك فى الجبل هكذا يصنعونه   
خروج   38 : 1 – 7 ) وصنع مذبح المحرقة من خشب السنط طوله خمس اذرع وعرضه خمس اذرع – مربعا – وارتفاعه ثلثة اذرع وصنع قرونه على زواياه الاربع – منه كانت قرونه – وغشاه بنحاس  وصنع جميع انية المذبح  القدور والرفوش والمراكن والمناشل والمجامر  جميع انيته صنعها من نحاس وصنع للمذبح شباكه صنعة الشبكة من نحاس تحت حاجبه من اسفل الى نصفه وسكب اربع حلقات فى الاربعة الاطراف  لشباكه النحاس بيوتا للعصوين وصنع العصوين من خشب السنط وغشاهما بنحاس وادخل العصوين فى الحلقات على جانبى المذبح لحمله بهما – مجوفا صنعه من الواح   
1- مما يصنع مذبح المحرقة ؟ -----    عد الى رموز المواد واشرح رمز مادة الصنع  ؟   
ج-  يصنع مذبح المحرقة من خشب السنط  ويغشى من النحاس فخشب السنط يرمز الى الطبيعة الانسانية للرب يسوع – لان السنط  شجر  البرية  اما النحاس فرمز الى الرب يسوع كمن احتمل دينونة الاب للخطية على الصليب اى الى البر – بحسب مطاليب الله من الانسان   
2- ما هى ابعاده ( الطول والعرض والارتفاع ) فى كل من خيمة الاجتماع وفى هيكل سليمان  ؟  
ج- ابعاد المذبح فى خيمة الاجتماع هى الطول خمس اذرع وعرضه خمس اذرع مربعا يكون المذبح وارتفاعه ثلث اذرع اما فى هيكل سليمان فهى كما جاءت ى ( 2 اى 4 : 1 ) وعمل مذبح نحاس طوله عشرون ذراعا وعرضه عشرون ذراعا وارتفاعه عشر اذرع  
علاما يشير كونه مربعا  ؟  
مر 16 : 15 ) وقال لهم اذهبوا الى العالم اجمع واكرزوا بالانجيل للخليقة  كلها ( العالم له اربعة اضلاع --- اربع اتجاها ت   -----   شمال جنوب وغرب وشرق   ---  
يو 3 : 16 ) لانه هكذا احب الله العالم حتى بذل ابنه الوحيد لكى لا يهلك كل من يؤمن به بل تكون له الحياة الابدية   
مز 85 : 10 ) الرحمة والحق التقيا – البر والسلام تلاثما   
+ يشير كونه  مربعا  كما جاء فى الايات  السابقة ثلاثة  نقاط  
+ ان المسيح قد جاء لكل العالم ( زوايا المربع الاربعة  ------   زوايا الارض الاربعة  )  
+ لم يشا الله ان ينفذ فى الانسان حكمه بالموت لمحبته الفائقة له فافتداه بابنه الوحيد ذبيحة كفارية لكل البشر لكى لا يهلك كل من يؤمن به بل تكون له الحياة الابدية  ولكى لا نحيا حياة نهايتها الشقاء بل لنا رجاء فى المسيح الذى غلب الموت بقيامته   
+ رغم كون الله  قد احب العالم الى هذا الحد الا انها لم تنسه عدله فان عدل الله ورحمته متساوييتان كما تظهر فى تساوى اضلاع المربع )  
+- علاما يشير ارتفاعه الذى هو اعلى من قامة الانسان  ؟  
عب 9 : 22 وكل شيء تقريبا يتطهر حسب الناموس بالدم وبدون سفك دم لا تحصل مغفرة   
+- من الاية السابقة يتضح انه مهما كانت قامة الانسان فلا يوجد انسان لم يحتاج الى الغسل بدم المسيح فان رحمة الله التى تبلورت وتجسدت فى فداء ابنه للانسان هى الينبوع الذى لا يحيا الانسان الا اذا شرب منها ( قامة رحمة الله اعظم من قامة بر الانسان  )   
3- اين يقع المذبح النحاس بالنسبة للصليب الرابض فى الخيمة ؟  
وكيف نستفيد من هذا الموقع حتى نوجد امام الله  ؟  
+- يقع المذبح النحاس بالنسبة  للصليب الرابض فى الخيمة عند قاعدته  و اذا استعدنا صورة خيمة  الاجتماع فنجد ان المذبح اول شيء يقابلك عند دخولك للخيمة   
+-  اول ما نبدا للدخول الى بيت الرب يجب ان نمر اولا على رحمته ومتى غفرت خطايانا نستطيع ان تقف امامه وقد اغتسلنا  بدم المسيح وان كان المذبح هو المفتاح لدخول خيمة الاجتماع  فان المعمودية فى الكنيسة هى المفتاح للدخول الى حضرة الرب ولا يمكن للانسان ان يصبح عضوا فى جسد المسيح بدونها ولا يمكن للانسان ان يكون ابن لله بغيرها . وذلك لانه ان كانت رحمة المسيح للكل انه لن يقبلها الكل  .  
فان المعمودية هى اول خطوة فى الطريق المؤدى الى الملكوت  
4- قاعدة الصليب كانت عبارة عن نار غير منظورة خارجة من النار الابدية التى لا تموت التى تجعل ضحيتها فى مكان البكاء وصرير الاسنان 

تاملاتى  :- لقد نفذ عدل الله فى ابنه بسبب الخطية التى اقترفها ابوانا الاولين ولم يشفق الله على ابنه بل اخذ العقاب عنا فاخذ صورة تواضعنا لكى ناخذ نحن صورة مجده   
+- نشكرك يارب من اجل هذا الحدث العظيم الذى بدا بالبشارة للعذراء بالخلص والذى انتهى بصعودك الى السماء فلو كان كل ما فعلته هو تجسدك فقط فهذا شيء عظيم لانه يكفى انك ( اخليت نفسك اخذا صورة عبد ) فاى تواضع عظيم هذا ومن نحن يارب لكى تفعل معنا هذا ولكن لم يكن الامر عند هذا الحد بل انك جربت واهنت انت الاله العظيم القدوس ثم تختم كل هذا بحادثة الصلب الرهيبة ولم يكن العالم يعرف حينئذ من هو المعلق على الصليب لانهم لو كانوا يعرفون ما كانوا صلبوك  . 
لقد صلى يسوع قبل بدا ان الصلب قائلا ( ان اردت ان تعبر عنى هذه الكاس ولكن لتكن ارادتك ) ثم وهو على الصليب يقول ( الهى الهى لماذا تركتنى )  ثم يقول مرة اخرى ( انا عطشان ) كل هذه الكلمات انما توضح مدى العذاب الذى لا قاه المسيح على الصليب وان كان يسوع وهو يبشر يتحدث عن عذاب الاشرار فانما كان يصف ما كان سيعانيه على الصليب بصفته الله العالم بالمستقبل  وبصفته الحامل لخطايا البشرية . 
+- لقد صنع يسوع كل هذا من اجلى فماذا انا صنعت من اجله   
5- على ضوء لهيب المذبح النحاسى فسر كلمات الرب على الصليب  
الهى الهى لماذا تركتنى ؟                       انا عطشان       
+- لقد كان لهيب نار المذبح النحاس من القوة بحيث انه رغم وضع كميات ضخمة ومختلفة الاحجام من الذبائح فوقه فلم تكن تخمد هذه النيران مما يوضح ان هذه الذبائح لم تعطى عدل الله حقه بسبب الخطية . فان كان هذا هو حال الماديات فيوضح كم قاسى يسوع على الصليب من الام نتيجة الخطية وكانه يكتوى بنار مذبح المحرقة النحاسى فصرخ على الصليب الهى الهى لماذا تركتنى تدل على شعور يسوع بالالام العظيمة حتى وكان  الله قد تركه ثم ان النار التى كان يعانى منها على الصليب كانت اقوى من عذاب المسامير التى فى يديه حتى انه شعر بالجفاف الذى بسببه طلب ان يشرب واذا استرجعنا قصة الغنى ولعاذر نجد ان الغنى يطلب من ابراهيم ان يبعث بلعاذر لكى يبل طرف لسانه شعور رهيب بالعطش والعذاب   
+- ان الصليب كان صورة اخرى لما كان يعانيه الغنى وهو فى الجحيم   
تطبيقات  
------------  
+- استحالة الالتقاء بالرب الا بتقديم اجسادنا ذبيحة حية ------ اى عبادتكم العقلية بالجهاد وتغيير الذهن بالتوبة  والاعتراف    
+- انظر الى المسيح معلقا ورنم مع بارباس :- 
فلماذا انت مصلوبا هنا -------------------------------  وانا الخاطيء حر اتباهى   
حكمة يارب لا ادرك كنهها ------------------------------- وحنان قد تسامى وتناهى   

7- المذبح النحاسى   ( مذبح المحرقة  )  
------------------------------------------ة 
المراجع  :  خر27 : 1 – 8 ) ------------ 38 : 1 – 7  ) ( 2 اى 4 : 1   
س 1 – اذكر اوانى المذبح النحاسى وفيما يستعمل كل منها ؟ 
+ قدوره ( قدور ) -----------------  تستعمل فى رفع الرماد  
رفوشه ( رفوش ) اى الجواريف لنقل الرماد من المذبح الى القدور   
مراكنه ( مراكن ) اى الطشوت لتلقى دماء الذبائح 
مناشله ( مناشل ) لرفع الذبائح ولترتيب قطع الذبيحة  
مجامره ( مجامر ) ------------ تحمل الفحم ولنقل النار منه الى مذبح البخور   
س 2 – اقرا مثل الغنى ولعازر ( لو 16 : 19 – 31 ) واذكر لون من الوان الدينونة المخيفة التى يصورها نار المذبح النحاسى   
+ ( ومات الغنى ايضا ودفن فرفع عينيه فى الهاوية وهو فى العذاب وراى ابراهيم من بعيد ولعازر فى حضنه فنادى وقال يا ابى ابراهيم ارحمنى وارسل لعازر ليبل طرف اصبعه بماء ويبرد لسانى لانى معذب فى هذا اللهيب ) ان كلمات الغنى توضح مدى الجحيم وقوة النار التى يتعذب فيها كما يوضح ايضا قوة نيران المذبح حتى انه مهما وضعت عليه ذبائح ضخمة ان النار لا تطفيء وكذلك توضح كلمات السيد المسيح  وهو على صليب الجلجثة   
س 3 – ( ى سيرة الشهداء تطبيقا حقيقيا لمذبح المحرقة ) 
سر هذا المعنى واكتب تاملا حول قول بولس الرسول ( من اجلك نمات طول النهار ) مستعملا الكلمات التالية : ( شركة الام – تجرد – اخلاء ---- نسك      ---------- حمل الصليب – وتوبة وانسحاق – جهاد يومى  - امانة كاملة – صلاة الدموع ------------ )  
ج 3 – كثيرا ما نفتكر ان اعظم ما نقدمه للرب هو حضورنا للكنيسة ودفع العشور اما هؤلاء القديسين قد قدموا اجسادهم ذبيحة وقربانا لله فى سبيل المبادىء المسيحية فاماتوا اجسادهم ليحيوا اجساد الكثيرين  فماتوا باجسادهم لتحيا ارواح الاخرين  
لانه بموتهم امن الكثيرين وانتشرت المسيحية ى كل انحاء المسكونة   
----------------------------------------------------------------------- 
( من اجلك نمات طول النهار  )  
التامل  
-------  يارب لقد مت من اجلنا فماذا نحن قدمنا من اجلك   
يارب اعطنا ان نقدم ذواتنا ذبيحة لك . لقد مضى عهد الاستشهاد بسفك الماء . الا اننا نستطيع ان نقدم حواسنا بالكامل لك . تموت الشهوة الحيوانية لتظهر القداسة والبر والطهارة . 
لنخلى انسنا من شهوة العيون . تعظم المعيشة ونبدا ى جهاد يومى . حهاد ى الصلاة . جهاد ى قراءة الكتاب المقدس . جهاد ى الصوم . جهاد ى العة . جهاد ى المحبة . جهاد فى حمل الصليب – حمل الصليب فى العمل , حمل الصليب ى الخدمة , حمل الصليب فى البيت , ساعدنا يا الله لاننى ضعي وان كان شيئا حسن فى نفسى فلانه منك انت لانى عبد بطال ورغم خطاياى الكثيرة الا انه لى رجاء انى استطيع كل شىء بالمسيح الذى يقوينى  ام-------------ين 
س 4 – ( مذبح المحرقة ليس محبوبا لذاته انما هو محبوب لارتباطه بذبيحة ربنا يسوع المسيح ) اشرح هذا المعنى مظهرا اهمية سر التناول عقب كل جهاد وسر  
+ لم يكن مذبح المحرقة الا رمزا او صورة لفداء السيد المسيح وبعدما جاء المرموز اليه بطل الرمز ------------ ولولا ثبوت المسيح ينا عن طريق تناول جسده ودمه الاقدسين  لا نستطيع ان نقاوم حروب الشيطان المختلة  والتواصلة , فبعد سر المعمودية  يزاول سر التناول من اجل الثبات فى جسد المسيح كما انه بعد الاعتراف يزاول سر التناول من اجل تثبيت التائب فى المسيح فيعطيه قوة ضد حروب ابليس ويجدد حياة الطهارة التى اخذها عن طريق المعمودية وبعد سر الزيجة يمارس سر التناول لكى يبدا العروسان فى اول ايام حياتهم الزوجية فى حياة القداسة والارتباط بجسد المسيح  
س 5 – داخل المذبح نار مستمرة  لا تطفا . اذكر مصدر هذه النار   
( انظر لا 9 : 24 ) وخرجت نار من عند الرب واحرقت على المذبح المحرقة والشحم . فراى جميع الشعب وهتفوا وسقطوا على وجوههم ومع كثرة الذبائح لم تطفا النار لان نظام الذبائح فشل فى تغطية عدالة الله ( عب 10 : 5 – 10 ) لذلك عند دخوله الى العالم يقول ذبيحة وقربانا لم ترد ولكن هيات لى جسدا  بمحرقات وذبائح للخطية لم تسر ثم قلت هنذا اجىء فى درج الكتاب مكتوب عنى لاعل مشيئتك يا الله اذ يقول انا انك ذبيحة وقربانا ومحرقات وذبائح للخطية لم ترد ولا سررت بها التى تقدم حسب الناموس ثم قال هنذا اجىء لاعل مشيئتك يا الله ينزع الاول لكى يثبت الثانى بهذه المشيئة نحن مقدسون بتقديم جسد يسوع مرة واحدة  
+- ان النار تشير الى عدل الله ومع كثرة الذبائح لم تطفىء النار . لان قيمة الذبيحة اصغر بكثير من عدل الله غير المحدود  
------------------------------------------------------------------------ 
س 6 --- للمذبح 4 قرون على زواياه الاربع , علاما تشير هذه القرون ؟ 
 ( رو 3 : 19 ) ونحن نعلم ان كل ما يقوله الناموس فهو يكلم به الذين فى الناموس لكى يستد كل فم ويصير كل العالم تحت قصاص من الله  
( تث 33 : 17 ) بكر ثوره زينة له وقرناه قرنا رئم بهما ينطح الشعوب معا الى اقاصى الارض . هما ربوات افرايم والوف منسى  
( 1 مل 1 : 50 ) وخاف ادونيا من قبل سليمان وقام وانطلق وتمسك بقرون المذبح   
( خر 21 ؛ 14 )  واذا بغى انسان على صاحبه ليقتله بغدر من عند مذبحى تاخذه للموت 
------------------------------------------------------------------- 
تطبيق  
--------------- ( كثيرون لجاوا الى ملاجىء خاطئة اضرتهم  ولم تنفعهم ------------ السيجارة – الخمر ------------المكيفات -------  الانزلاق فى الشهوات   )  وانت لن تجد ملجا امين  الا ى قون مذبح الرب حيث دمه الذى فيه الحماية والخلاص . 
اذا اخطا انسان سهوا او ى غير وعى او دون قصد وتمسك بقرون مذبح المحرقة  لا يعاقب لانه  اقر بخطيته واحتمى فى مذبح الرب  ---- 
اما اذا اخطا قاصدا غادرا ( خر 21 : 14 ) فانه يموت موتا حتى لا يكون مذبح الرب فرصة للقتل واستهانة بالعدل   
8 – ذبائح المذبح النحاسى  
-------------------------  
اولا : ذبيحة المحرقة   
----------------------------  
اقرا لاويين 1 ثم اجب على الاسئلة التالية : - 
س 1 – ذبيحة المحرقة تختلف من انسان لاخ حسب قدره ( خطيئته ) وحسب قدرته ( ماله ) اكتب تاملاتك حول هذا المعنى  
ج – كانت الذبيحة المقدمة على مذبح المحرقة تختلف من حيث قدرة الشخص المادية والسبب الذى قدمت من اجله الذبيحة , اما نحن فحينما نقدم ذبيحة توبتنا الى الرب فان التوبة تختلف بين شخص خادم والانسان المخدوم كما تختلف من حيث نوع الخطية التى ارتكبناها , وقديما كانت القدرة المادية تحدد نوع الذبيحة فقد تكون بقرا او حماما اما نحن قد قدمت عنا ذبيحة واحدة يسوع المسيح ابن الله فلا حاجة لنا لذبيحة غي قلب منكسر راجعا نادما طالبا الغسل بدم المسيح الذى به نسير فى جدة الحياة غير ناظرين الى الانسان العتيق فهوذا الكل قد صار جديدا والانسان العتيق قد مضى ------------- امين 

س 2 – لماذا اشترط على الذبيحة ان تكون ذكرا ؟ وان تكشف وتغسل وتحرق جميعا بالنار على المذبح  
ج – اشترط على الذبيحة ان تكون ذكرا اشارة الى الرب يسوع وان تكشف وتغسل وتحرق جميعا بالنار على المذبح لكى تاكل النار احشاؤها رمزا الى نار الصليب التى اكلت جسد المسيح العارى   
فصرخ من على الصليب ( انا عطشان ) الهى الهى لماذا تركتنى ) ذاب جسمى مثل الشمع  
س 3 – تكررت هذه الجملة ( محرقة وقود رائحة سرور للرب ) ثلاث مرات فى هذا الاصحاح  عن هذه الذبيحة  ------------- فالى من تشير هذه الذبيحة وكيف تحقق فى المشار اليه هذا الوصف ؟  
ج – لقد كان يسوع المسيح بالحقيقة ( محرقة وفقود رائحة سرور للرب فى طاعته الفائقة للاب ومحبته اللامحدودة لبنى البشر  
س 4 – ما هو هد ف وضع يد مقدم الذبيحة على راس الذبيحة ؟ 
يوحنا 17 : 19 ولاجلهم اقدس انا ذاتى ليكونوا هم ايضا مقدسين فى الحق  
اش 53 : 4 , 5 , 6 لكن احزاننا حملها واوجاعنا تحملها ونحن حسبناه مصابا  مضروبا من الله ومذلولا وهو مجروح لاجل معاصينا مسحوق لاجل اثامنا تاديب سلامنا عليه وبحبره شفينا كلنا كغنم ضللنا ملنا كل واحد الى طريقه والرب وضع عليه اثم جميعنا  
------ واضح من الايات السابقة ان الذبيحة كانت تاخذ عقاب الخاطىء تحمل خطاياه وتاخذ عقابه رمزا الى السيد المسيح حامل خطايا ابشرية متحملا عقاب الموت عوضا عنها  
س 5 – من خلال الاسرار المقدسة وبواسطة شركة الكنيسة المقدسة تنعكس علينا قداسة ربنا يسوع المسيح اقرا رومية 12 : 1  ----------- واشرح كيفية تقديم حياتك ذبيحة محرقة  
رو 12 : 1   فاطلب اليكم ايها الاخوة برافة الله ان تقدموا اجسادكم ذبيحة حية مقدسة مرضية عند الله عبادتكم العقلية   
----------- ان تقديم اجسادنا ذبيحة حية بواسطة العبادة العقلية وذلك بواسطة الجهاد الروحى وتغيير الذهن بالتوبة والاعتراف واخلاء النفس من شهوة الجسد وشهوة العيون وتعظم المعيشة  
محوظات  
------------- القطعة الاولى والثانية من صلاة الساعة السادسة  
ثانيا : - تقدمة القربان  
------------------  
اقرا لاويين 2 ثم اجب على الاسئلة التالية : - 
س 1 – اذكر الرق بين تقدمات القربان الثلاثة ؟ 
ج – 1 – قربان من دقيق              2 – تقدمة مخبوزة               3 – تقدمة من طاجن  
س 2 – يشترط فى التقدمة ما يلى  : - ا – دقيق صافى         ب – خالى من الخمير    ج – تمتزج بالزيت ( ملتوته بالزيت )             د – مسكوب عليها زيت       ه – يجب ان تكون بها ملح ( مر 9 : 49 , 50 ) ( كولوسى 4 : 6 ) تامل فى هذا المعنى موضحا هذه الصفات فى ناسوت الرب يسوع  
ا – دقيق صافى --------- رمز الى الرب يسوع الخالى من الخطية الاصلية   
ب – خالى من الخمير ----------- رمز الى الرب يسوع المسيح الذى لم يرتكب اى خطية  
ج – تمتزج بالزيت  ------------ رمز الى اتحاد الروح القدس مع المسيح  
د – مسكوب عليها زيت ------ رمز الى حلول الروح القدس عند معمودية الرب فى نهر الاردن  
ه – يجب ان تكون بها ملح : مرقس 9 : 49 , 50 ) لان كل واحد يملح بنار وكل ذبيحة تملح , الملح جيد ولكن اذا صار الملح بلا ملوحة بماذا تصلحونه ليكن فى انفسكم ملح وسالموا بعضكم بعضا   
كولوسى 4 : 6 ) ليكن كلامكم كل حين بنعمة مصلحا بملح لتعلموا كيف يجب ان تجاوبوا كل واحد  
س 3 – هذه الذبيحة جزء منها على المذبح يحترق ( الالام التى عانها الرب من لحظة تجسده حتى الصليب ) والجزء الاخر كان طعاما مخصصا للكهنة ( الكهنة ى العهد القديم كانوا يرمزون الى كهنة العهد الجديد وكل المؤمنون ( الذين يشتركون ى جسد الرب ودمه ) اكتب تاملاتك فى هذا المعنى   
التامل 
------ لقد قدم يسوع جسده ماكل حق ودمه مشرب حق فى يوم العشاء الاخير ويقول عنه من ياكل جسدى ويشرب دمى يثبت فى وانا فيه وكما كان يقدم لكهنة العهد القديم فى صورة جزء من الذبيحة المقدمة يقدم لنا نحن فى العهد الجديد ليكون لنا حياة به   
كما قدم جسده على عود الصليب كذبيحة كفارية اكتوت بنار الصليب لمغفرة الخطايا وكما يعترف الخاطىء على راس الذبيحة فى العهد القديم وعلى مسمع من الكاهن فنحن ايضا نعترف على راس ذبيحة المسيح بخطايانا وعلى مسمع من الكاهن ولذلك فان كل خطية نرتكبها هى طرقة من طرقات الجندى الرومانى على المسامير التى ثقبت يد الرب وهى قطرات داخل الكاس التى شربها على الجلجثة  
س 4 – كان البخور يضاف الى ذبيحة القربان ليكون جزء ا من تركيبها وتكوينها وليرمز الى اعادة الصلة بين الانسان والله  -- علاما يرمز هذا البخور  
+ - ان البخور دائما رمز للصلوات وان كانت الصلة بين الانسان والله لم تعد الا بالمسيح يسوع واياه مصلوبا فبدونه مهما علنا فكلنا امامه عبيد بطالون ولكن اذ حمل المسيح عدل الله عنا واخذ العقاب فقد تبررنا بدمه المسفوك على خشبة الصليب  . 
ولهذا فان صلواتنا كلها يجب ان تكون باسم المسيح لانه يوجد اله واحد ووسيط واحد بين الله والناس الانسان يسوع المسيح ( وهذه هى الشفاعة الكفارية )  
9 – ذبيحة السلامة ( حياة الشركة  )  
--------------------------------------------  
--------------------------------------------------  
اقرا لاويين 3 ثم اجب عن الاسئلة التالية : - 
1 – ذبيحة السلامة ذبيحة دموية --- اشرح طقس تقديم هذه الذبيحة  
وان كان قربانه ذبيحة سلامة فان قرب ( من البقر ذكرا او انثى اومن الغنم ذكرا او انثى او من المعز ) فصحيحا يقربه امام الرب يضع يده على راس قربانه  ويذبحه لدى باب خيمة الاجتماع ويرش بنو هرون  الكهنة الدم على المذبح مستديرا . ويقرب من ذبيحة السلامة وقود للرب الشحم الذى يغشى الاحشاء وسائر الشحم الذى على الاحشاء والكليتين والشحم الذى عليهما الذى على الخاصرتين وزيادة الكبد مع الكليتين ينزعها ويوقدها بنو هرون على المذبح على المحرقة التى فوق الحطب الذى على النار وقود رائحة سرور للرب  
2 – ( تجمع هذه الذبيحة ثلاثة فى شركة واحدة لذلك سميت بذبيحة الشركة  ) 
اشرح هذذذذا المعنى ثم اكتب الايات التى شواهدها الاتية  : -  
1 يو 1 : 3 – الذى رايناه وسمعناه نخبركم به لكى يكون لكم ايضا شركة معنا . واما شركتنا  نحن هى مع الاب ومع ابنه يسوع المسيح  
1 كو 10 : 16 , 17 – كاس البركة التى نباركها اليست هى شركة دم المسيح . الخبز الذى نكسره اليس هو شركة جسد المسيح اننا نحن الكثيرين خبز واحد جسد واحد لاننا جميعنا نشترك ى الخبز الواحد  
+ - تجمع هذه الذبيحة ثلاثة ى شركة واحدة وهم ( الانسان – الذبيحة – الله ) اى شركة مع الله عن طريق ابنه  ( الذبيحة )  
3 – نصيب الانسان من هذه الذبيحة هو صدر الترديد ( الخفقان المتردد ) انظر ( يو 13 : 23 – 25 ) والطريق الى صدره هو ( يو 19 : 34 ) اشرح هذا المعنى على ضوء هذين الشاهدين  
( يو 13 : 23 – 25 ) وكان متكئا فى حضن يسوع واحد من تلاميذه كان يسوع يحبه فاوما اليه سمعان بطرس ان يسال من عسى ان يكون الذى قال عنه . فاتكا ذاك على صدر يسوع وقال له ياسيد من هو  
( يو 19 : 34 ) – لكن واحدا من العسكر طعن جنبه بحربة وللوقت خرج دم وماء  
+ - لقد اعطانا  يسوع حبه ونفس القلب الذى احبنا حتى الفداء هو نفسه الذى طعن من اجلنا ولا يطلب منا اكثر من احشاؤنا اى داخل الانسان وعمقه ( نحن نحبه لانه احبنا اولا )  
تامل  
------------ 
فى تناولنا المقدس من جسد بن الله ودمه راحة ومخبا وغذاء  
+- بنزول جسد الرب ودمه فى داخلنا واحشاؤنا يصير لنا سلام مع الله الاب عن طريق ابنه كما كانت تقدم ذبيحة السلام من الاحشاء  
+- كما ان التناول ايضا هو ثبات فى المسيح حيث قال عن نفسه ( من ياكل جسدى ويشرب دمى يثبت فى وانا فيه ) وثباتنا فى الرب كثبات الغصن فى الكرمة حيث نستمد منه الغذاء والقوة وكما نعطى للجسد غذاؤه عن طريق الطعام فنحن للروح غذاؤه عن طريق التناول  
+- كما ان التناول مخبا للمؤمن لاننا لا نحارب دم ولحم وانما قوات وسلاطين وقد قال السيد المسيح سيكون لكم ضيق فى العالم ولكن ثقوا انا قد غلبت العالم . فعن طريق الثبات فى الرب نتغلب على الضيق وحروبنا مع اجناد الشر الروحية  
4 – ( نصيب اخر للانسان من هذه الذبيحة هو ساق الرفيعة _ القوية ) وهذا يعنى انه لا سلام للضعفاء والمتخاذلين بل سلام القوة والانجاز والنصرة ) 
اشرح هذا المعنى ذاكرا بعض القديسين الذين نالواسلاما من الله نتيجة شهادتهم القوية للمسيح  
+- ليس المقصود بالقوة هنا قوة الجسد او قوة العضلات وانما قوة الروح قوة الايمان قوة المبدا او الثبات فيه ولا يوجد ادل على ذلك من حياة الرسل الذين لم يهابوا اى ارهاب ضدهم ولم يخشوا سجون او اضطهادات او تعذيب او استشهاد بل فى عمق التعذيب والاضطهاد وهم ملقون داخل السجون نجدهم يرنمون ويسبحون الله . ولا يوجد فى العالم كله فى اى مكان او زمان انسان استطاع ان ينال السلام فى عز اضطهاده من اجل مبداه غير فى المسيحية , لان المسيحية ليست فلسفات ونظريات تدرس فى الكليات والمدارس وانما هى حياة ملموسة ولها شواهدها  
5- الرب الاله نصيبه من الذبيحة الاحشاء والكلى والكبد . لذا ان الشكر يجب ان يقدم للرب الاله من اعماق الانسان بحيث تبتلع نغمة الشكر جميع التاوهات والانات – اكتب تاملاتك على ضوء ما حدث فى ( اع 16 : 25 ) اقرا بعض اصحاحات من رسالة فيلبى التى كتبها بولس الرسول فى السجن ومع ذلك فهى تعبر عن فرح عميق . 
+- اع 16 : 25 – ونحو نصف الليل كان بولس وسيلا يصليان ويسبحان الله والمسجونون يسمعونهما  
+- نشكر الرب لانه عندما قال ( سلامى اترك لكم سلامى اعطيكم ) لم يكن يلقى عليهم تحية كما نفعل نحن فى ايامنا هذه وانما كان فعلا يعطيهم السلام  فلنشكر الرب من اعماق اعماق اعماق القلب لانه وهبنا سلامه فى وسط الضيق بل ان من ثمار الروح ( سلام وفرح ) وهى كلمتان تعبران عن السعادة الحقيقية وهى التى يبحث عنها الناس فى كل مكان ولكنهم يبحثون عنها فى غير مكانها فيظنون السعادة فى اقتناء كل ما هو جديد او عصرى ولكن يا ترى هل يعلمون اين مصدر السعادة 
اذن ما دمنا قد عرفناه لنرتو حتى الشبع من ماء الحياة فيصير لنا ينبوع يفيض على الاخرين ------ امين  
6- ذبيحة السلامة رائحة سرور للرب لانها ذبيحة حب وذبيحة شركة وذبيحة خلاص --- قارن بين هذه الذبيحة وبين المسيح كذبيحة سلامة . 
+- ان نظام الذبائح عامة قد وضع رمزا للفداء بدم المسيح والذبيحة المقدمة هى رمز للذبيحة الحقيقية ربنا ومخلصنا يسوع المسيح   
+- ذبيحة حب – لان نصيب الانسان من هذه الذبيحة هو صدر الترديد واذا تركنا الرمز فاننا نجد ان المرموز اليه هو الحب ذاته فقد احبنا حتى الموت  
+- ذبيحة خلاص – لان الذبيحة هى رمز للمسيح الذى حمل خطايانا فاخذ عنا اجرة الخطية التى هى موت لناخذ نحن الحياة التى هى فيه ومن طقوس تقديم الذبيحة ان يضع الخاطىء يده على راس الذبيحة ويقر بخطاياه  فتاخذ الذبيحة عنه جزاء الخطية وهو نفس ما يمارس فى العهد الجديد فى سر الاعتراف  
+- ذبيحة شركة – فى العهد القديم كانت الشركة بين ( الانسان  - الذبيحة – الله ) اما فى العهد الجديد فالشركة ( المؤمنين – يسوع المسيح – الله )  
10 – ذبيحة الخطية – لاويين 4  
---------------------------------- 
-------------------------------------- س 1 ( الانسان لا يتبرر امام الله ولو كانت حياته يوما واحدا على الارض  
استخرج من المزمور الخمسين ( ارحمنى يا الله كعظيم رحمتك  ) الاية التى تشير الى ان الانسان مكون من طبيعة خاطئة   
( لانى ها انذا بالاثم حبل بى , وبالخطايا ولدتنى امى ) 
س 2 – اى طفل بطبيعته انانى غضوب شرس متعدى شتام منتقم . وذبيحة الرب يسوع المسيح قدمت عنا ليس قط عن الاثام التى نقترفها بل ايضا عن الطبيعة الشرسة التى نرثها وصلاة الاجبية ( قطع الساعة السادسة ) تشير الى ذبيحة الخطية التى قدمت عن العالم كله . اكتب بعض سطور هذه القطعة  ( يا من فى اليوم السادس وفى وقت الساعة السادسة سمرت على الصليب من اجل الخطية التى تجرا عليها ابونا ادم فى الفردوس مزق صك خطايانا  ----- الخ  
( نسجد لشخصك غير الفاسد ايها الصالح , طالبين مغفرة خطايانا ايها المسيح الهنا . لانك بمشيئتك سررت ان تصعد على الصليب , لتنجى الذين خلقتهم من عبودية العدو . نصرخ اليك ونشكرك لانك ملات الكل فرحا ايها المخلص لما اتيت لتعين العالم يارب المجد لك  
س 3 – اكتب طقس تقديم هذه الذبيحة  . 
ان كان الذى اخطا الكاهن الممسوح او ان سها كل جماعة اسرائيل وعملوا واحدة من جميع مناهى الرب التى لا ينبغى عملها واثموا يقرب المجمع ثورا ابن بقر ذبيحة خطية . ياتون به الى قدام خيمة الاجتماع ويضع شيوخ الجماعة ايديهم على راس الثور امام الرب ( فى حالة خطية الكاهن نفسه , يضع الكاهن يده على الثور ) ويذبح الثور امام الرب ويدخل الكاهن الممسوح من دم الثور الى خيمة الاجتماع  ويغمس الكاهن اصبعه فى الدم وينضح سبع مرات امام الرب لدى الحجاب . ويجعل من الدم على قرون المذبح الذى امام الرب فى خيمة الاجتماع وسائر الدم يصبه الى اسفل مذبح المحرقة الذى لدى باب خيمة الاجتماع . وجميع شحمه ينزعه عنه ويوقده على المذبح ويفعل بالثور كما فعل بثور الخطية كذلك يفعل به ويكفر عنهم الكاهن فيصفح عنهم . ثم يخرج الثور الى خارج المحلةويحرقه كما احرق الثور الاول انه ذبيحة خطية المجمع  
اذا اخطا رئيس يقدم تيسا من المعز ذكرا صحيحا اما اذا اخطا احد من عامة الارض يقدم عنزا من المعز انثى صحيحة او يقدم ضان انثى صحيحة ) ويضع يده على راس ( الذبيحة ) ويذبحه فى الموضع الذى يذبح فيه المحرقة امام الرب انه ذبيحة خطية . وياخذ الكاهن من دم ذبيحة الخطية باصبعه ويجعل على قرون مذبح المحرقة ثم يصب دمه اسفل مذبح المحرقة . وجميع شحمه يوقده على المذبح كشحم ذبيحة السلامة ويكفر الكاهن عنه من خطيته فيصفح عنه  
س 4 – ( الذى لم يصنع خطية صار من اجلى خطية لاكون بر الله فيه ) وهو بار وقد وضع عليه اثم جميعنا . لذلك صرخ فى بستان جسثيمانى ان شئت فلتعبر عنى هذه الكاس ) وضح هذا المعنى  
+ - لم يكن صلب المسيح شيئا مفروضا عليه ولكن بسبب المحبة الفائقة والغير محدودة ( بما يتناسب مع الله الغير محدود ) للجنس البشرى الساقط حمل عنا كل اثامنا واخذ حكم الموت للخطية التى فينا لناخذ نحن بر الله الذى فيه , جوزى هو بما يجب ان نجازى نحن , لكى ناخذ نحن المجد الذى كان له وحيث ان الله بار وقدوس فان وضع الخطية عليه شىء لا يطاق بالنسبة له لذا كان يصرخ ان شئت ان تعبر عنى هذه الكاس , كاس الخطية مر وقاسى على نفس الرب البار  ولقد قيل عنه ( صلاة الاشرار مكرهة لدى الرب فكم يكون شرهم ؟  
س 5 – الدم المرشوش على الحجاب هى محاولة رمزية فى العهد القديم تشير الى انشقاقه فى العهد الجديد -------- ما معنى انشقاق الحجاب فى العهد الجديد ؟  
متى 27 : 51  واذا حجاب الهيكل قد انشق الى اثنين من وق الى اسفل والارض تزلزلت والصخور تشققت  
عب 9 :  23 ------ 28   ) كان يلزم ان امثلة الاشياء التى فى السموات تطهر بهذه واما السمويات عينها فبذبائح افضل من هذه . لان المسيح لم يدخل الى اقداس مصنوعة بيد اشباه الحقيقة بل الى السماء عينها ليظهر الان امام وجه الله لاجلنا ولا ليقدم نفسه مرارا كثيرة كما يدخل رئيس الكهنة الى الاقداس كل سنة بدم اخر فاذا ذاك كان يجب ان يتالم مرارا كثيرة منذ تاسيس العالم ولكنه الان قد اظهر مرة عند انقضاء الدهور ليبطل الخطية بذبيحة نفسه . وكما وضع للناس ان يموتوا مرة ثم بعد ذلك الدينونة . هكذا المسيح ايضا بعد ما قدم مرة لكى يحمل خطايا كثيرين سيظهر ثانية بلا خطية للخلاص للذين ينتظرونه  
+- ان انشقاق حجاب الهيكل من فوق الى اسفل يشير الى المصالحة التى تمت بين الله والانسان عن طريق صليب المسيح . اذ ان حجاب الهيكل فى العهد القديم كان يرمز الى الانفصال الذى حدث بين السماء والارض بسبب الخطية . 
س 6 – ( صلاة الاشرار مكرهة للرب ) على ضوء هذا القول الالهى وضح معنى رش الدم على مذبح البخور   
+- ان الانسان بسبب شروره وخطيته يضع فاصل بينه وبين الله ولكن بواسطة الذبيحة نستطيع ان نرفع صلواتنا ولذلك نحن فى العهد الجديد نصلى الى الله بالمسيح يسوع ربنا لانه به ومن خلاله زال الحاجب بيننا وبين الله ( لانه يوجد اله واحد ووسيط واحد بين الله والناس الانسان يسوع المسيح    1 تى 2 : 5 ) 

س 7 لهذه العبارة نفس المعنى للايات التالية : - الذى لم يصنع خطية صار من اجلى خطية لاكون بر الله فيه  
+ - اذ ان المسيح اخذ قصاص الخطية عنا بكل الامها وعذابتها واخذنا نحن بر الله فيه فرجعت مرة اخرى الصلة بين الله والانسان واصبحت صلواتنا ترفع بواسطة ابنه ربنا والهنا ومخلصنا يسوع المسيح . لانه هكذا احب الله العالم حتى بذل ابنه الوحيد لكى لا يهلك كل من يؤمن به بل تكون له الحياة الابدية . 
تاملات خاصة  
---------------- : - الدهون والكلى والكبد التى تحرق على المذبح النحاس تعبيرا عن الطريق الضيق والكرب والالام التى يعانيها المؤمن فى جهاده الروحى حتى يتذكر الام الرب  
+ - ذبيحة الخطية كلها تؤخذ خارج المحلة لتحرق بالنار ( مسافة 8 كم ) وهكذا على الانسان ان ينفصل عن قدراته ومؤهلاته وملفاته ومفاخره وممتلكاته ----------- الخ ولا يبقى الا مع المسيح صلبت فاحيا لا انا بل المسيح يحيا فى فما احياه الان فى الجسد فانما احياه فى الايمان  ----- ايمان ابن الله الذى احبنى واسلم نفسه لاجلى ( غلاطية 2 : 20 )  
11 – ذبيحة الاثم ( لاويين 5 )  
--------------------------------- 
------------------------------------  
مقدمة  
-------  
+- ان كنا نطمع فى درجة من درجات ذبيحة الخطية فهو ان نتنازل عن هذه الطبيعة بشركة الصليب ونعطى بعمل النعمة طبيعة اخرى بديلة عن طبيعة الخطية ----------- على اساسها نلقب باننا شزكاء الطبيعة الالهية لكن كيف يتم التنازل عن ذبيحة الخطية والاكتساب للطبيعة الجديدة ؟  
س 1 – ما هو السر الذى به يدفن الطبيعة القديمة ونولد بطبيعة جديدة ؟  
( رو 6 : 4 ) فدفنا معه بالمعمودية للموت حتى كما اقيم المسيح من الاموات بمجد الاب هكذا نسلك نحن ايضا فى جدة الحياة  
تامل : -  
--------------  + - ذبيحة الخطية نراها حادثا تاريخيا على صليب الجلجثة ونراها عملا من اعمال النعمة يكررنفسه كل يوم مع الذين يولدون ثانية من الماء والروح فى سر المعمودية )  
س 2 – ( الاخطاء التى تصدر عن الانسان بعد الولادة الثانية تحتاج الى ذبيحة اخرى هى ذبيحة الاثم وهذه الذبيحة بالنسبة لربنا يسوع المسيح تعطينا فكرة عن مدى كفاية الصليب لحاجة الانسان الى الكفارة والفداء فى كل الحالات لكل الاعمار وفى كل الظروف ( اكتب تاملاتك حول هذا المعنى ) 
+ - نشكر الرب لان عمل الفداء هو حقا عمل عظيم غير محدود حيث ان الدم المسفوك على عودالصليب قد استطاع ان يحمل عنا الخطية الاصلية التى ورثناها عن ابوانا الاولين ولكن لا يوجد واحد من البشر عاش على الارض حتى ولو يوما واحدا ولم يخطىء وحيث ان اى خطية هى اجرتها الموت فان الدم المسفوك على عود الصليب كافيا لغفان خطايا كل البشر فى كل مكان وفى كل العصور , ان كانت الخطية الاصلية او الخطايا التى ارتكبوها بانفسهم , ففى الخطية الاصلية وكل الخطايا التى نرتكبها قبل المعمودية تغفر بالمعمودية التى بها ننال استحقاق دم المسيح اما ما بعد المعموديةفان الخطية التى نرتكبها تغفر بواسطة سر التوبة والاعتراف وهذا ايضا لا يتم الا بالدم المسفوك على عود الصليب  
+- كما انه يوجد فرق بين الاستحقاق والنوال , ففى صلب المسيح نستحق ان تغفر لنا الخطية الاصلية ولكن لا ننال هذا الاستحقاق الا فى المعمودية وبعد المعمودية فان اى خطية نرتكبها فبالتوبة نستحق ان تغفر لنا ولكننا لا ننال هذا الاستحقاق الا فى سر الاعتراف , وهكذا فان دم المسيح المسفوك على عود الصليب قد حمل حقا عن البشرية كلها كل خطاياها  
س 3 – فى ذبيحة الاثم لا نجد الحاجة الى دم هذه الذبيحة لكى يرش على الحجاب او مذبح البخور , ما المعنى الذى تخرج به من هذا الطقس ؟ ( انظر الدراسة رقم 10 ) ابن الله يظل ابنا له حتى لو اخطا  
( لو 15 : 24 ) لان ابنى هذا كان ميتا فعاش وكان ضالا فوجد فابتدا وا يفرحون  
+ - بعد سر المعمودية وبعد ان اصبحنا اولاد لله اذ ليس بعد عبيدا لاننا قد اعتقنا من عبودية الخطية فاصبحنا ورثة مع الابن ولكن فى جهادنا الروحى ضد الخطية قد نسقط والسقطة لا تعنى الهلاك ما دمنا متمسكين بالرب ومتكلين عليه وهو المعين الذى يعيننا فى ضعفاتنا , وعن طريق سر التوبة والاعتراف والتناول تصير دائما حياتنا الروحية فى تجديد سائرين فى ثبات من اجل الرجاء فى حياة افضل فى عالم افضل 

س 4 – عمل ذبيحة الاثم هونفس ما فعله الرب يسوع مع تلاميذه حين انتابهم فكر ردىء  
( يوحنا 22 : 24 ) وكانت بينهم ايضا مشاجرةمن منهم يظن انه يكون اكبر   

يوحنا 13 : 4 – 10 ) قام عن العشاء وخلع ثيابه  واخذ منشفة واتزر بها ثم صب ماء فى مغسل وابتدا يغسل ارجل التلاميذ ويمسحها بالمنشة التىكان متزرا بها فجاء الى سمعان بطرس قال له ذاك يا سيد انت تغسل رجلى اجاب يسوع وقال له لست تعلم انت الان ما انا اصنع ولكنك ستفهم قيما بعد قال له بطرس لن تغسل رجلى ابدا .  اجابه يسوع ان كنت لا اغسلك فليس لك معى نصيب قال له سمعان بطرس ياسيد ليس رجلى قط بل ايضا يدى وراسى قال له يسوع الذى قد اغتسل ليس له حاجة الا الى غسل رجليه بل هو طاهر كله وانتم طاهرون ولكن ليس كلكم   
ا – ماهو الاثم الذى وقع فيه التلاميذ ؟ وكي غسل لهم الرب هذا الاثم ؟  
الاثم الذى وقع فيه التلاميذ هو الكبرياء وتعظم المعيشة وقد غسل لهم الرب هذا الاثم بالاتضاع فى غسل الارجل 
ب – لماذا لم يغسل لهم غير الارجل  
غسل الارجل  اشارة الى سر التوبة  والاعتراف – اما الاغتسال الكامل فيتم فى سر المعمودية الذى لا يكرر 
س 5 – كل ذبيحة تعنى اماته وسر التوبة والاعترا ف لكى يكون نافعا ينبغى ان توفر له اسباب الاماته والامها وهى : سكين تذبح – نار تحرق – كاهن يطعم – علاما تشير كل منها ؟  
سكين تذبح ---- توبة وندم على الخطايا مع انكسار النفس وانسحاقها 
نار تحرق  --------- اعتراف صريح بدون تقديم اعذار لانفسنا لننقل خطايانا للدم المسفوك على عود الصليب 
كاهن يطعم ------ كاهن على رتبة ملكى صادق بدل كهنوت موسى وهرون لينقل الينا استحقاقات دم المسيح          ( فى بركات الذبائح نسال الرب ان نعيش  )   
12 – المرحضة النحاسية فى خيمة الاجتماع  ( خر 30 : 18 , 38 : 8 ) 
والمراحض والبحر ى هيكل سليمان ( 1 مل 7 : 27   - 39 , 2 اى 4 : 6 – 10 ) 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
المرحضة ( خر 30 : 18 , 38 : 8 ) هى ثانى ما يلتقى به الانسان فى الدار الخارجية ى مكان متوسط بين المذبح النحاسى وباب القدس  
( خر 30 : 18 ) وتصنع مرحضة من نحاس وقاعدتها من نحاس للاغتسال وتجعلها بين خيمة الاجتماع والمذبح وتجعل فيها ماء . 
س 1 – اذكر مادةصنعها ومن اين اتوا بهذه المادة ؟  
ج 1 – ( خر 38 : 8 ) وصنع المرحضة من نحاس وقاعدتها من نحاس . من مرائى المتجندات اللواتى تجندن عند باب خيمة الاجتماع .  
تامل : - اساس انشلئها تنازل الانسان عن اسباب الزينة الخارجية  وتجميل الانسان العتيق الذى ينعكس على الانسان باسباب الغرور  والمجد الارضى  
س 2 – فيما تستعمل المرحضة  ؟  
ج 2 – ( خر 30 : 19 – 21 ) فبغسل هرون وبنوه ايديهم وارجلهم منها عند دخولهم الى خيمة الاجتماع يغسلون بماء لئلا يموتوا . او عند اقترابهم الى المذبح للخدمة ليوقدوا وقود للرب يغسلون ايديهم وارجلهم لئلا يموتوا . ويكون لهم فريضة ابدية له ولنسله ى اجيالهم  
تامل : - خطا القول باننى خلصت فالخلاص يعنى ان الانسان لم يعد ى حاجة الى الاغتسال لا كلية ولا جزئية وادعاء  الكمال ادعاء كاذب  
س 3 – ( ابسط  وسيلة واجملها للاغتسال الجزئىاليومى صباحا  ومساءا هى دموع الانسان الشخصية) اكتب تاملاتك حول هذا القول من واقع اختباراتك الشخصية او اختبارات احد القديسين ؟ 
ج 3 – ان الحياة الروحية للانسان بدون التوبة والاعتراف تصبح حياةروتينية  والحياة الروتينية تصيب النفس بالفتور الروحى ولكن بممارسة سر التوبة والاعتراف يكون التجديد والتنشيط للحياة الروحية ويصير الانسان فى نمو نحو القداسة والكمال . 
س 4 – كم مرحضة عملها سليمان الحكيم فى هيكل سليمان وفيما كانت تستعمل ؟ 
ج 4 – ( 1 مل 7 : 38 ) وعمل عشر مراحض من نحاس تسع كل مرحضة اربعين بثا . المرحضة الواحدة اربع اذرع . مرحضة واحدة على القاعدة الواحدة للعشر القواعد . 
س 5 – من ( 1 مل 7 : 23 – 39 , 2 اى 4 : 2 -10 , 1 اى 18 : 8 ) اوصف البحر وسعته ومادة صنعته ومكانه فى الهيكل وفائدته ؟  
ج 5 – ( 1 مل 7 : 23 – 39 ) وعمل البحر مسبوكا . عشر اذرع من شفته الى شفته وكان مدورا مستديرا ارتفاعه خمس اذرع وخيط ثلاثون ذراعا يحيط به بدائرة وتحت شفته قثاء مستديرا تحيط به عشر للذراع محيطه بالبحر بمستديرة صفين القثاء قد سبكت بسبكة وكان قائما على اثنى عشر ثورا ثلاثة متوجهة الى الشمال وثلاثة متوجهة الى الغرب وثلاثة متوجهة الى الجنوب وثلاثة متوجهة الى الشرق والبحر عليها من فوق وجميع اعجازها الى داخل وعلظة شبر وشفته كعمل شفة كاس  بزهر سوسن يسع الفى بث وعمل القواعد العشر من نحاس طول القاعدة الواحدة اربع اذرع وعرضها اربع اذرع وارتفاعها ثلاث اذرع وهذا عمل القواعد . لها اتراس  والاتراس بين الحواجب وعلى الاتراس التى بين الحواجب اسود وثيران وكروبيم وكذلك على الحواجب من فوق ومن تحت الاسود والثيران قلائد زهور عمل مدلى ولكل قاعدة اربع بكر من نحاس وقطاب من نحاس ولقوائمها الاربع اكتاف والاكتاف مسبوكة تحت المرحضة . بجانب كل قلادة وفمها داخل الاكليل ومن فوق ذراع . وفمها مدور كعمل قاعدة ذراع ونصف ذراع وايضا على فمها نقش . واتراسها مربعة لا مدورة والبكر الاربع تحت الاتراس وخطاطيف البكر فى القاعدة وارتفاع البكرة الواحدة ذراع ونصف ذراع وعمل البكر كعمل بكرة مركبة . خطاطيفها واطرها واصابعها وقبوبها كلها مسبوكة . واربع اكتاف على اربع زوايا القاعدة الواحدة واكتاف القاعدة منها واعلى القاعدة مقبب مستدير على ارتفاع نصف ذراع من اعلى القاعدة اياديها واتراسها منها ونقش على الواح اياديها وعلى اتراسها منها ونقش على الواح اياديها وعلى اتراسها كروبيم واسودا ونخيلا كسعة كل واحدة وقلائد زهور مستديرة هكذا عمل القواعد العشر لجميعها سبك واحد وقياس واحد وشكل واحد وعمل عشر مراحض من نحاس تسع كل مرحضة اربعين بثا المرحضة الواحدة اربع اذرع . مرحضة واحدة على القاعدة الواحدة للعشر القواعد وجعل القواعد خمسا على جانب البيت الايمن وخمسا على جانب البيتالايسر وجعل البحر على جانب البيت الايمن الى الشرق من جهة الجنوب 
( 2 اى 4 : 2 – 10 ) وعمل البحر مسبوكا عشر اذرع من شفته الى شفته وكان مدورا مستديرا وارتفاعه خمس اذرع وخيط ثلاثون ذراعا يحيط بدائرة وشبه قثاء تحته مستديرا يحيط به على استدارته للذراع عشر تحيط بالبحر مستديرة والقثاء صفان قد سبكة بسبكة كان قائما على اثنى عشر ثورا ثلاثة متجهة الى الشمال وثلاثة متجهة الى الغرب وثلاثة متجهة الى الجنوب وثلاثة متجهة الى الشرق والبحر عليها من فوق وجميع اعجازها الى داخل وغلظة شبر وشفته كعمل شفة كاس بزهر سوسن . ياخذ ويسع ثلاثة الاف بث وعمل عشر مراحض وجعل خمسا عن اليمين وخمسا عن اليسار للاغتسال فيها . كانوا يغسلون فيها ما يقربونه محرقة والبحر لكىيغتسل فيه الكهنة وعمل منائر ذهب عشرا كرسمها وجعلها فى الهيكل خمسا عن اليمين وخمسا عن اليسار وعمل عشر موائد ووضعها فى الهيكل خمسا عن اليمين وخمسا عن اليسار وعمل مئة منضحة من ذهب وعمل دار الكهنة والدارالعظيمة ومصاريع الدار وغشى مصاريعها بنحاس وجعل البحر الى الجانب الايمن الى الشرق من جهة الجنوب   
( 1 اى 18 : 8 ) ومن طبحه وخون مدينتى هدر عزر اخذ داود نحاس كثيرا جدا صنع منه سليمان بحر النحاس والاعمدة وانية النحاس . 
س 6 – ( الدخول الى هيكل الرب يتطلب طهارة الفكر والقلب . لذا فان عقاب الله صارما على كل مستهتر يقتحم هيكله ومقدساته ) اقرا ( لا 10 : 1 – 8 , 1 كو 11 : 30 ) مظهرا نوع من هذا العقاب الالهى  
ج 6 ( لا 10 : 1 – 7 ) واخذ ابنا هرون ناداب وابيهو كل منهما مجمرته وجعلا فيهما نارا ووضعا عليها بخورا وقربا امام الرب نارا غريبة لم يامرهما بها فخرجت نار من عند الرب واكلتهما فماتا امام الرب قال موسى لهرون هذا ما تكلم به الرب قائلا فى القريبين منى اتقدس وامام جميع الشعب اتمجد فصمت هرون فدعا موسى ميشائيل والصافان ابنى عزيئيل عم هرون وقال لهما تقدما ارفعا اخويكما من قدام القدس الى خارج المحلة فتقدما ورفعاهما فى قميصهما الى خارج المحلة كما قال موسى وقال موسى لهرون والعازار وايثامار ابنيه لا تكشفوا رؤوسكم ولا تشقوا ثيابكم لئلا تموتوا ويسخط على كل الجماعة واما اخوتكم كل بيت اسرائيل فيبكون على الحريق الذى احرقه الرب ومن باب خيمة الاجتماع لا تخرجوا لئلا تموتوا لان دهن مسحة الرب عليكم ففعلوا حسب كلام موسى . 
( 1 كو 11 : 30 ) من اجل هذا فيكم كثيرون ضعفاء ومرضى وكثيرون يرقدون . 
س 7 – ( الاثنى عشر ثورا التى تحمل البحر المسبوك تتجه شمالا وغربا وجنوبا وشرقا يخرج الماء من افواهها ليملا البحر ) علام يرمز هذا فى العهد الجديد ؟ 
ج 7 – ( متى 28 : 19 ) فاذهبوا وتلمذوا جميع الامم وعمدوهم باسم الاب والابن والروح القدس  
( يو 7 : 37 , 38 ) وفى اليوم الاخير العظيم من العيد وقف يسوع ونادى قائلا ان عطش احد فليقبل الى ويشرب من امن بى كما قال الكتاب تجرى من بطنه انهار ماء حى . ( الروح القدس )  
س 8 – المراحض العشر ( 2 اى 4 : 6 ) كانوا يغسلون فيها ما يقربونه محرقة فلا بد ان تكون الذبيحة طاهرة – قارن بين هذا وبين يسوع الذبيح القدوس ( 1 بط 2 : 22 , 2 كو 5 : 21 , 1 يو 3 : 5 , مر 7 : 37 , متى 3 : 17 , 17 : 5 )  
( 2 اى 4 : 6 ) وعمل عشر مراحض وجعل خمسا عن اليمين وخمسا عن اليسار للاغتسال فيها . كانوا يغسلون فيها ما يقربونه محرقة والبحر لكى يغتسل فيه الكهنة . 
( 1 بط 2 : 22 ) الذى لم يفعل خطية ولا وجد فى فمه مكر .  
( 2 كو 5 : 21 ) لانه جعل الذى لم يعرف خطية  خطية لاجلنا لنصير نحن بر الله فيه  
( 1 يو 3 : 5 ) وتعلمون ان ذاك اظهر لكى يرفع خطايا نا  وليس فيه خطية  
( مر 7 : 37 ) وبهتوا الى الغاية قائلين انه عمل كل شىء حسنا جعل الصم  يسمعون والخرس يتكلمون  
( متى 3 : 17 ) وصوت من السموات قائلا هذا هو ابنى الحبيب الذى به سررت  
( متى 17 : 5 ) وفيما هو يتكلم اذا سحابة نيرة ظللتهم وصوت من السحابة قائلا هذا هو ابنى الحبيب الذى به سررت له اسمعوا  
+ - سؤال : - قال الرب يسوع كونوا قديسين كما ان اباكم الذى فى السموات هو قدوس – فهل تسمع وتعمل ؟   
+ - يارب يا يسوع يا من انت كامل كل الكمال . بدونك يارب لا نستطيع ان نفعل شيئا ولكن بك نستطيع ان نفعل كل شىء فهبنا من لدنك قوة ومعونة الهية نتغلب بها على الانسان العتيق الذى فينا وقلبا نقيا اخلق فى يا الله وروحا مستقيما جدده فى احشائى  ------------- امين  
امين استجيب يا سيدى يسوع امسيح وكلل هذا العمل بالخير والبركة       28 / 11 / 1978 
                                                                                            -------------------- 

                                                                                اعداد / ميلاد حنا  
                                                               تحت اشراف / ا . وليم عشم


----------

